

The End Of The Cult Of The Astronaut - psranga
http://spectrum.ieee.org/aerospace/space-flight/the-end-of-the-cult-of-the-astronaut/0

======
azgolfer
The space shuttle has been a huge waste of money. AFAIK, not a single
significant scientific discovery. Robots/Computers make by far the best
astronauts.

------
psranga
Some interesting tidbits such as the fact the moon landers could land on
autopilot (feature never used), autolanding of space shuttle never used etc.

